# Estepona Corruption



## mackem1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any insight as to what the impact of the Estepona Mayor being arrested, and various members of the town hall and lawyers etc, on the local property market and developments ?

we are waiting for an off-plan at the Football Villages / Valle Romano development but I have seen reports that the CEO of Valle Romano is out on 500,000 euro bail, along with 2 of his lawyers at 100,000 bail each

any ideas what they had been up to and what this means for our development ?

many thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Follow this link to Sur in English

Estepona Town Hall's web of corruption involved two clandestine 'offices' where business people paid in illegal commissions. Surinenglish.com


----------



## red66 (Jun 30, 2008)

mackem1 said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to what the impact of the Estepona Mayor being arrested, and various members of the town hall and lawyers etc, on the local property market and developments ?
> 
> we are waiting for an off-plan at the Football Villages / Valle Romano development but I have seen reports that the CEO of Valle Romano is out on 500,000 euro bail, along with 2 of his lawyers at 100,000 bail each
> 
> ...


Like you, I have put down a deposit at VR and have no real idea what is going on. I have read the internet reports, confirming what you have stated, but I don’t know anymore.

If you do hear anymore please pass on.

Kind Rgds


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi I do not know a great deal about the Estepona affair but can relate to you what happened in Marbella which was one of the most widely publicised corruption cases. I have to add that getting accurate information is extremely difficult as there seems to be various interpretations of the Spanish law in regards to property rights. However there are a lot of properties in marbella under threat of demolition and one or two properties which have been built but have not been allowed to be occupied. The saga goes on to date. In one particular instance a small complex of town houses which I was told from an agent had all been sold from plan remain to this day unoccupied. I have been unable to find out were the purchasers stand in all this. This fiasco was brought about by an allegedly corrupt planning official. I hope that you do not lose your deposits but things take a long time to come to a head in Spain. regds C


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

cavalier said:


> This fiasco was brought about by an allegedly corrupt planning official.


 Just the one - it's WAY more complex. As well as genuine illegal activity there is politics involved. 

There is a lot of this ALL OVER Spain right now. I'm too close to it all to be safe to show too much interest.


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Chris I agree in fact there are many but I am a little to close for comfort as well, in fact I was referring to the main perpertrator Im sure you know who I mean C


----------

